# Amp Tech in Scarborough/GTA, just heard about Buzzy



## nevernamed (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey guys, do you know of any good amp techs in the east end of Toronto. I had Buzzy's contact info and we spoke a few times, last we spoke was Nov 2016. He told me he was busy but would get my amp in at some point soon. I ended up grabbing a Mesa F50 and put that repair on the backburner, tried to call him today.. Found out he passed.. 

Would really love some recommendations of good guys in my area.


Thanks


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Steve Moratto out Ajax/Pickering way would be worth checking out.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

There are a few Toronto area techs listed in the public directory:
Luthier/Tech/Dealer Directory - Canada


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Steve’s close to you. And he’s on the short side so he can see the circuits better. LOL


----------



## nevernamed (Apr 14, 2013)

Haha, thanks thats great. I'll give him a try. Thanks guys!


----------

